# ESCAMBIA RIVER flooded



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Me and a few buddy's went up to Escambia river last night to try and do some limb lining, i new the river was a bitt high for rod n reeling so we figured we would set about 30 lines and check them every three hours or so while we bank fished, we worked them lines all night and only caught one snapping turtle. lessened learned if ham weather says Escambia river is at 12 feet dont go catfishing!:no:


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sure beats working though


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

*beats work*

Yeah, it beats working, but ya have to keep tellin yourself how much fun you're having........ My least favorite saying, "Well, we didn't catch much but we had a good time."


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*There he stands, draped in more equipment than a telephone lineman, trying to outwit an organism with a brain no bigger than a breadcrumb, and getting defeated in the process. The charm of fishing is that it is the pursuit of what is elusive but attainable, a perpetual series of occasions for hope..The fishing was good; it was the catching that was bad*


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> *There he stands, draped in more equipment than a telephone lineman, trying to outwit an organism with a brain no bigger than a breadcrumb, and getting defeated in the process. The charm of fishing is that it is the pursuit of what is elusive but attainable, a perpetual series of occasions for hope..The fishing was good; it was the catching that was bad*


well said....High or not, I will be going this weekend. I have done some of my best bass fishing when the water is high.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually, a few years ago when i was catfishing alot, I knocked em dead one Nov. afternoon when I had to launch my boat about halfway up the exit ramp at becks lake. But had to get wet to do it!


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

nicely said:yes:


----------

